# I purchased another rare old vynil Gombert ''in Pacem Domini,first generation gombert



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I purchased another rare old vynil Gombert missa je suis desherité music of charles V*

The oldest recording vynil list in discogs, in Gombert jje suis déshérité missa whit fews other composer ,including Crécquillon wow,in same league as Gombert, waw , and it's very good plus so not mmanyy scratch fairly cheap it's cost me 27 buck , but it's an antiquityy, i will try to convert this when it come and the rare Gesualdo i bought called Caapella vocale de Hambourg on a french label Candice.I will have autentic analog records re-issue, it's gonna be awesome, and keeo this Lp as Holyt Grail like i said since there rare and fairly ol, im so exited to hear em eventually.

:tiphat:

Once again like the Gesualdo onCandice record France we dont kkknow when this was recorded ,it's a mystery.Cool hein i could have first Generation of Gombert works , to compared whit newer ones.


----------

